# Methandienone/Dianabol 100 x 10 mg tabs?



## Shane2211 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey all body builders, I have recently researched a bit about these tabs, but i dont really know what colour these are ment to be and what shape the tabs are because i have ones that are a pink oval shape with a SB engraved in them but it worries me as i got them in a plastic wallet type thing with no container just wondering if anybody can help me out. Just want to know if anyone else has seen these and know what to expect and if i have the legit stuff. These are the exact ones but did not come in the container.

Any feedback would be most helpful.

Thanks all , Shane


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Is that LA Pharma?

There was a thread about these recently - a lot of fakes about I believe. Do a search.

If you can get pics of your actual tabs up someone might be able to to tell you yes or no.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

My source stocks these and the pics of the actual tabs are blue with a score on them but no markings, the bottle also has a hologram on them, this doesn't mean yours are fake though but I doubt they are LA Pharma!


----------



## Shane2211 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey again thanks for quick feeback wot i will do is update an actual pic of these tabs if you add this 2 ur favourites and keep an eye on this as i will update the pic within 48 hours, thanks alot. But regards to your question wether its a LA all the information i have is that its :-

http://steroids-direct.com/shop/shopexd.asp?id=93

http://steroids-direct.com/shop/shopexd.asp?id=93]

-100 x 10 mg tabs

-Generic Lab (Thailand)

-Methandienone/Dianabol


----------



## Shane2211 (Nov 12, 2008)

Right i have the image of the tabs these do not really look as pink as the ones i have but they are that design is the taste ment to be quite sweet and leave a bitter aftertaste? These are defo like my tabs and apparently these are the Dianabol tabs but from a Thai company hope this helps guys would like help asap.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Never seen them before mate sorry, I'm sure someone will give you a shout if they reconize them though!


----------



## Shane2211 (Nov 12, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Never seen them before mate sorry, I'm sure someone will give you a shout if they reconize them though!


Thanks alot for your time mate and your knowledge. I guess i will take them and see how i get on, i have seen other images like these elsewhere but these are ' new ' type of dianabol/anabol so some say. Thanks again.

If anybody can help me further still worried these are not legit then please post thanks peps.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Shane2211 said:


> Thanks alot for your time mate and your knowledge. I guess i will take them and see how i get on, i have seen other images like these elsewhere but these are ' new ' type of dianabol/anabol so some say. Thanks again.
> 
> If anybody can help me further still worried these are not legit then please post thanks peps.


No probs mate, I would hold off from taking them until you find out what they are first though, someone will know anyway mate just have patience!

There defo not Anabols though as they are hexagon shaped with a snake on them with an arrow through its head, 5mg are pink and 10mg are yellow.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Shane2211 - So far you've posted a pic of a random container and a picture of tabs that are different to the one's you actually possess, how is anyone supposed to tell if yours are legit or not??

They sound like these:

SB Labs Thailand

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/42596-sb-labs-10mg-dbol.html

Some say they are sh!te, others say they are OK, they are probably cheap for a reason. Guess you'll just have to try them to be 100% sure mate.


----------



## Shane2211 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeh sorry i coudent be more detailed and have actual my pics up of the product but i have no digital camera or anything to upload them and i will start taking them atleast im not the only one with these pills before coudent find any information on these at all. Lets hope they work i will post the results of the tab so if anyone elese has any further queries about these tabs they know they will be legit. Keep an eye on this thread for new posts.

Thanks again


----------



## paulv21981 (Nov 13, 2008)

EDIT** re-read the rules about posting source websites on the board if you have trouble get someone to read it to you.**


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bro, you'll get a bollocking for posting links


----------



## edel (Nov 18, 2007)

used there oxys a few years back and look very similar to the pics above, same marking on them, they worked fine for me but never tried or had these dbol.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Some bizarre 'stacks' on that site :whistling:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

i have exatley the same bottle mate they r la pharm but mine has the hologram on. but also my tabs are small round blue ones as r other peoples who i have spoke to about these, just be carfull with them tabs m8


----------



## Shane2211 (Nov 12, 2008)

I would like to thank u all for more feedback, the thing is i did not receive my goods in any type of container/bottle but just in a plastic wallet seller claims its for ' packaging reasons ' and says they are lab tested. I have started my cycle and still alive lol, but how long until you start noticing anything, i spose its dependant on the amount consumed but im taking 20mg a day at the moment. its been 3 days. Just hope they are not fake  my diet is also pritty good eat good every 3 hours or so and get a good source of protein in me. I train everyday in the week hitting all body parts and train for like 1-2 hours each day.

Thanks


----------



## gear99 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shane2211 said:


> Right i have the image of the tabs these do not really look as pink as the ones i have but they are that design is the taste ment to be quite sweet and leave a bitter aftertaste? These are defo like my tabs and apparently these are the Dianabol tabs but from a Thai company hope this helps guys would like help asap.


These pictured tabs are from SB labs, very good stuff! The picture you have on the first post is an LA Pharma bottle though. Both LA and SB are very good if real.

The LA Pharma fake confusion resulted from a labeling issue a few years ago. They are not a copy of any other company, they are their own company.

Peace,

RB


----------



## body builder 09 (Jan 22, 2009)

hi guys i need help i want to start a cycle first time i was thinking of

dianabol 10 10 mg for 3 to 5 weeks tops and advice or can any one tell me a very good site that i can get these ones from as i am after the dragon ones


----------



## bobbyc1875 (May 13, 2009)

shane did u find out what those tabs was are they d-bol? and how did u get on with them


----------



## craiggauld (Jun 12, 2011)

Shane, i'm the same situation as you. I got the same tabs and also in little plastic packets. Apparently my tabs are 20mg so i cut them into quarters and take 5 quarters a day (25mg total). I stopped taking them after a week because i had exams and needed to give up the gym for a bit but i'm starting them again today. Last time i took them, even after just a week my facial hair went crazy and i felt constantly angry like in the good old puberty days. I'm concerned about what conditions they're produced in and i bet they aren't done in proper lab conditions, but they at least do what they're meant to in an amount that isn't supposed to be big enough for gyno. how are you getting on?


----------

